# "Problem Playing Recording. An Unknown Error Occurred" on shows downloaded to iOS app



## mattman84 (Nov 2, 2009)

I have a Roamio Plus purchased a little over a year ago. Lately, most shows I download to my iPhone, when approaching the last few minutes, will stop playing with the error "Problem Playing Recording. An Unknown Error Occurred." It happens with both hour long and half hour shows, at Medium and Best qualities.

I noticed the issue starting around the time I got my iPhone 6 (and thus iOS 8 and a new app version.)

Has anyone experienced the same lately? If so, do you have any fixes or workarounds? Right now all I can do if away from home is delete the recording off my phone, set up a normal stream of the show (not a download), scrub to the end, and watch it that way, which usually works.

Thanks all!


----------



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

mattman84 said:


> I have a Roamio Plus purchased a little over a year ago. Lately, most shows I download to my iPhone, when approaching the last few minutes, will stop playing with the error "Problem Playing Recording. An Unknown Error Occurred." It happens with both hour long and half hour shows, at Medium and Best qualities.
> 
> I noticed the issue starting around the time I got my iPhone 6 (and thus iOS 8 and a new app version.)
> 
> ...


yep that's the same workaround for me (iphone 6 or ipad air 2).


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I had this problem really bad on my iPad but since getting the newest software on my Roamio and the new iPad app it seems to be fixed.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Yes, I run into this problem all the time, even with streams. I figured it was related to a similar problem when streaming to a Mini where you'll get the "delete" prompt when near the last 5 minutes of a recording.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Call tivo and/or report it on forum.tivo.com


----------



## Erminatr (Nov 12, 2014)

This same situation you describe has been absolutely killing me. I've been assured by tech support that software update 20.4.5 will resolve the issue. I'm on the priority list but have not received the update yet.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

What happens if you pad the recording by five or ten minutes?


----------



## mattman84 (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks all for the replies. I have not yet received the latest update, but it sounds like that should help matters. Plus, Amazon Prime Instant! Now I wait...

To ej42137's question, I would imagine that adding that padding would help, since it is always the last minute or two, though I haven't started adjusting my recordings to test.


----------



## Andrewp75 (Aug 4, 2004)

Happened with the old software a lot...didn't start happening w new software until the other day.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Still have not had a problem since getting the new software. (knocks on wood) And I was getting it constantly with the old software. Like every few minutes. I was getting really frustrated with it, so this update came at a good time for me.


----------



## ShoutingMan (Jan 6, 2008)

I've had intermittent problems download shows to my iPad for the past year, since the release of the Roamio. Not infrequently, they error out partway through download, requiring multiple retries to download. Sometimes I have disconnect and reconnect to the Tivo to get it to work. Sometimes after downloading, I have troubles like you describe, where the show has an error partway through and it freezes.

When it works, it's great. But it's very buggy.


----------



## jojomitty (Nov 19, 2014)

I have the same exact issue with my TiVo Premiere. I used to be able to download shows to my iPad 2 and watch with no issues. Lately I keep getting that same error message with every show I download. Most of the time the error is in the last 5 minutes of the show, but sometimes it happens in the middle. I have the updated versions of both ios and the TiVo app, but the errors keep happening. I have been in contact with TiVo support multiple times, but no suggestions work. I hope TiVo can address this issue soon!


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> Still have not had a problem since getting the new software. (knocks on wood) And I was getting it constantly with the old software. Like every few minutes. I was getting really frustrated with it, so this update came at a good time for me.


It didn't fix me.


----------

